# Knitting Paradise Cookbook 2018 - safe download - pdf format



## Rafiki

Knitting Paradise Cookbook 2018 - safe download - pdf format


----------



## Davena

Oh wow so much time and work put in to this. THANK you so much for all the great recipes in one place.


----------



## Marikayknits

Rafiki, Thanks so much for this. I downloaded and saved the cookbook, and was surprised and happy to see a chicken recipe that I had posted some time ago!


----------



## charbaby

Holy smoke! Thank you so much for your hard work & all the time you put into this. I am very grateful.


----------



## Hilary4

Wow - what a magnificent tome!! Thank you so much.


----------



## DHeart

This is amazing! It must have taken you forever. Thank you so much!


----------



## Shauna0320

Thank you so much for doing this. I save them every year.


----------



## glendajean

Thank you for all the work you put into this file. I've downloaded it and put it in the file with last year's recipe book. I refer to these often when I'm in need of an idea for supper or for something special. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Lindalee53

Thank you for all your hard work in compiling all these recipes. It’s a wonderful gift for KP’ers. Thank you.


----------



## chezalvera

Thank You!


----------



## Alna

Many thanks for all the work and time into this wonderful file of information.


----------



## preciousrex

That must have taken a long time to put together. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## eikeat

Thank you so much for sharing this. So many great recipes have been posted. I have bookmarked some and lost track of others.


----------



## Coopwire

Thank you so very much.


----------



## judyr

586 pages of beautiful recipes from beautiful people. WOW and I say WOW again and a big thank you for putting this together and all the KPers who contributed. I am getting fat and drooling just looking at the titles. Will bookmark and hope computer does not die from remembering all the good stuff.


----------



## Alanan

WOW so many recipes. I have so many recipes, but these recipes are better as they are all in one place instead of hundreds of pdf files on my tablet and my two computers. Thank you so much for doing this, it must have taken a long time to do such a professional job. Thank you.


----------



## Judy-japcrp

Oh my gosh, thank you so much for all your time in putting this together, it's fantastic! Have a great day and happy knitting...Judy


----------



## Stephhy

charbaby said:


> Holy smoke! Thank you so much for your hard work & all the time you put into this. I am very grateful.


EXACTLY the words I would have chosen! What a labor of love. Thanks. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## knitismything

Rafiki, you are amazingly kind; thank you for the work and time you put in this cookbook.


----------



## Capri18

Thank you; I know that took a lot of work to compile for sharing. Thanks so much, Rafiki! I saved it.


----------



## Vickie P

Thanks so very much! It really is appreciated!


----------



## Jeanie L

WOW!! Thank you so much for all of your hard work..


----------



## Altice

Its Free? Oh thank you so much!


----------



## peggywolff408

This is amazing! Thank you so much for doing this, I’m sure it was a lot of work! I’m excited to have these all in one place. Thank you again!


----------



## relong

Wow!!! Rafiki,
the work you did on this cookbook really shows.


----------



## grtmema

A big heartfelt THANK YOU! I really appreciate all you have done for sharing this.


----------



## lovethelake

Thank you so much.


----------



## pemil

Thanks for all your work.


----------



## jbachman

thank you so much for doing this. I refer to it often.


----------



## Cookiecat

What a sweet thing you did!! Thanks!


Rafiki said:


> Knitting Paradise Cookbook 2018 - safe download - pdf format


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Longtimer

Thank you. I didn’t realize there was such a cookbook. Thank you for compiling it sand fir reminding us.


----------



## colly

Rafiki,

I took the pdf file to Staples and they quoted me $75 to print it in black and white, double sided, with a spiral binding. Color was over $200. So I decided to print it myself (I have a laser printer with inexpensive ink) then I will take it to Staples to bind it. Binding is under $10. 
Thank you sooo much for all your hard work. This cookbook is a labor of love. It is simply wonderful.


----------



## Rafiki

colly said:


> Rafiki,
> I took the pdf file to Staples and they quoted me $75 to print it in black and white, double sided, with a spiral binding. Color was over $200. So I decided to print it myself (I have a laser printer with inexpensive ink) then I will take it to Staples to bind it. Binding is under $10.
> Thank you sooo much for all your hard work. This cookbook is a labor of love. It is simply wonderful.


Thank you sooooooooooooo much for sharing this information Colly - I have posted in as a New Topic both in the recipes section and also in General Chit Chat as I am sure there are very many members who might avail of the opportunity to do this.

Thanks again


----------



## dora mac

thanks


----------



## cafeknitter

Rafiki said:


> Knitting Paradise Cookbook 2018 - safe download - pdf format


Terrific! ????


----------



## jditlin

Thank you!


----------



## mabougirl

Oh wow wow wow. Thank you so much. I look forward to making lots of these !


----------



## keetza

Just found your cookbook - Thank You Sooooooo Much!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHinNWOH

OMG - I didn't know about this. Thank you so much.


----------



## mistymorning2

Never knew there was such a thing as a cook book. :sm01: :sm02:


----------



## Gail in Mexico

Thank you, Rafiki!


----------



## Lilyan

Thank so much for posting this wonderful cookbook.


----------



## Granana48

Rafiki said:


> Knitting Paradise Cookbook 2018 - safe download - pdf format


I never knew there was a cookbook, and I've read KP for awhile now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sheherazade

Thank you!! 🥰


----------



## Keltie

Thank you Rafiki. Very interesting there are a lot of things I have not heard of.
It's unreal how different other countries are with cooking etc.


----------



## Bostonmama

Thank you so much!


----------



## keetza

Rafiki said:


> Knitting Paradise Cookbook 2018 - safe download - pdf format


Hello Julienne-Anne! Thank you for all your hard work in putting together the cookbook. Life has been so very hectic and not much time for cooking lately but I know I will find new recipes that Paige and I can cook together. I hope all is well with you and yours - all the best, Nina


----------

